# [email protected]



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

[email protected] 
This was found in my emails with this forum name . 
Does any one know what the **** this is as I am using a tablet with no association to the email address used for this site and also have requested to receive no emails whatsoever ever from anyone . 
Wtf


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote from another forum . 
vsobr = verticalscope outbound relay. It's a outbound address so that messages are sent and tagged as originating from us It was changed to vsobr last week as we are adjusting our mail systems to use a proper domain and we have proper SPF records in place, which basically means providers won't flag it anymore as such.

I Still don't know f all .


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Vertical Scope is the name of the site that owns this forum now, I think? 

I suspect it was some sort of database error, randomly emailing people that have their current email address listed in the database. I think my email is old, so I don't know. I wouldn't go emailing them back, though!


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Oh I hope so . I thought it was a virus thing from this site . And I was about to cut it lose .


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Helena_SAS said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Many of you have been asking about the state of the site. I would like to let you all know that Drew is no longer the owner of SAS, and has not been for many months. The company I work for (verticalscope.com) purchased SAS, and I have been administrating the site since. We chose to keep the sale between the staff and myself while we worked out all the site issues and a few loose ends. No fear, I will still be here as the site admin! As you have seen over the past few months. Nothing on the operation side of the site has changed. The site will go on functioning as usual.
> 
> ...


So, yes, the new admin confirmed it. Probably a database error. I don't know if it's emailing random people, but you might want to notify them (the admins of SAS) so that they can get to fixing it.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

If it happens again I will , thanks for easing my concerns


----------

